# Looking at an Epson 8350



## black trans am (Oct 24, 2011)

This is my 1st post, I just saw an Epson 8350 at my buddies house and it came a long way from the days of the homelite 10. Back in the day the Panasonic PTAE500 was the amazing piece. I think it still is by the way but man this Epson really impressed me for the money!!!

So, I am buying an Epson 8350!!!

My room is 20 by 20, the back wall and left wall are light grey and the 2 other walls being almost black or charcoal. 
The floor is oak and the ceiling is a drop ceiling that is white. My room will be used for movie watching only not much regular tv. I'm thinking of painting a 120" screen on my black wall ,what kind of paint should I use and at what distance should my projector be for a 120inch screen? 

I have 2 big theatre style column that is the entry to my home theatre room. The room on the side is a pool table room without a table 1st things 1st loll, Projector, sound, then pool table! 
I can control the lighting in my home theatre room but there might be some ambient light coming in from my future pool room but not much. My buddy used the GOO paint and I found the dark scenes to be hard to distinguish compared to my plasma but I'm asking a lot from a projector if I want it to compare with a plasma! 

My equipement is a Denon AVR3805. I'm running Mirage OM6'S in the front, a Mirage OMC center and back's are the Mirage OMR2's. I don't have a seperate subwoofer my speakers have a total of 4 -8" speakers and it goes down to 16hrtz if I remember right. I am all wired with component wires not HDMI but my testing on my Panasonic Plasma didn't really show me any differences in picture to make me change all my wires! 

Thanks for your help!

My main question here is what distance should my projector be and what paint should I use for a screen on my wall?


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Please have a little fundamental courtesy and use better punctuation when composing your posts. Your message is difficult to follow.:scratch: You may want to go back and edit your original post. 

A white ceiling is not recommended for front projection systems. It will be the closest room surface to the screen and will reflect light from the screen back onto the screen surface. This will wash out the picture and compromise contrast, black levels, shadow detail, and color saturation. The ceiling will also light up along with the changes in scene illumination, causing a "strobing" or flashing effect that can be distracting.:rubeyes: The entire ceiling does not have to be darkened, but at least the area between the seating and the screen wall is strongly recommended. Flat black would be best.

You will want to provide HDMI cabling from your digital video source components to the projector. Component video signals are going to be limited to 480p more and more in the industry. High definition digital video programming has started using a "flag" that limits resolution to 480p via component video outputs.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## black trans am (Oct 24, 2011)

LOLL My 1st language is french and english is a little harder for me to write but thanks for the feedback I will do that in the future


----------



## black trans am (Oct 24, 2011)

I was thinking of running an HDMI cable anyway! I don't plan on upgrading my Denon receiver just to get HDMI switching so the 2 inputs on the projector might come in handy! I have a cheap 106" pull down screen now but I don't like the look of it so that's the reason I want to paint a screen or buy a fixe screen with a black surround.

My budget is a bit limited so the painting of the wall would be a better option for now.. If anyone could suggest something that would be great.
I might just buy a black speaker cloth and sheer it on the ceiling for the time being, I don't think that painting my ceiling black in our bran new house will go over well with my wife  but I might get away with the light grey color! Would that be better than white? I have to admit that I am very difficult on picture quality and I did notice the blacks being washed out and the contrast not being amazing probably caused by the white ceiling! I obviously didn't mention that to my buddy but it wasn't enough for me not wanting a huge theatre feel picture.

Cheers


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Anything darker than white will be an improvement. The darker the better. There is a dedicated section of the forum for painted screen discussions. I don't recommend them at all for home theater use, but it's an understandable compromise for a start on limited funds.


----------



## black trans am (Oct 24, 2011)

So would you recommend I just use my 106" pull down screen very white with black borders in the mean time? What type of fixe screen would you suggest for my purpose around 120"?


----------

